# Mercola selling hand made soap



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

http://bathcare.mercola.com/

I wonder who the anonymous soap maker is? I like Mercola and actually went to his clinic around 2007 because of my lupus. I am really irritated by the "organic" label. Not to mention the price of $5.97 for 7oz. people ask me all the time if my soap is organic. Organic by what standard. I make it in my kitchen with food grad oils, honey from my own bees (organic???) and herbs from my own garden (organic???) and fresh squeezed goats milk (organic???).

I appreciate the attention to handmade soap. I do not appreciate the description or the "organic" definition.

_
"Borrowing from the best of the traditional 300-year method of soap making that originated in ancient Greece on the island of ******, these world-class soap makers painstakingly craft soap that's said to be "fit for a king".

Combining certified organic oils of Palm, Coconut, Olive and Palm Kernel with an alkali solution, the soap is blended for hours and allowed to thicken slowly.

Once ready, botanical concentrates and organic herbs are added. The soap is then poured into wooden molds and kept warm for three days.

As the soap hardens, alkali salts begin to rise to the top like cream. Around the fourth day, the blocks of soap are removed from the molds, skimmed of all alkali salts, and wire cut into individual bars.

The bars are then placed on custom made oak and stainless steel screened drying racks and cured for about three more weeks.

This meticulous process produces the mildest soap that can be made. Often lasting about twice as long as conventional bars, this handcrafted aromatherapy soap is extremely moisturizing and soothing to your skin."_


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone who has made one batch of soap knows the above is some marketing...


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I did personally enjoy the "custom oak drying rack" (oak...really), the "blended for hours" and kept "warm for three days" 

Yes, mighty fine marketing.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

The reason it lasts so long is that those are all hard oils...and almost none really beneficial! What crud.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, I saw this the other day in his newsletter. Interesting process. LOL


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

"Alkali salts that rise to the top like cream"? I guess they are talking about ash here? That is certainly a good marketing speel. Anyone can make organic soaps, but the price would be out of this world, and I don't think I'd sell any more of it....unless people really did want to pay $20 a bar. I guess when you are really big and don't do things yourself you can afford to make less profit per bar in lieu of mass production. I wonder what those poor soapers get paid to make that soap?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

My thoughts exactly. How can you make an organic (certified) bar of soap 7pz and sell it for than price.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

My soap is made with about 50% organic ingredients- the difference in price on organic vs non-organic palm, coconut & sunflower oils was only pennies last time I did a bulk order, so I figured what the heck! I have a possibility of a deal on drums of local organic olive oil- then I will have an all organic ingredients list, but to get certified organic with soap is very hard (and at least $600 a year for the federal cert.) Even Dr Bronner's liquid soaps now say 'made with organic ingredients' now instead of 'organic' :lol My soap will soon be labeled in a similar way. Part of the reason it makes sense for me is my location- I can't get any soap oils that I want to use except olive oil locally, and I pay maximum shipping living on the coast when the big oil suppliers are in the middle of the country.

The trick to making money at making organic soap is 1- use cheaper oils (they got that down) and 2- bulk, make the most bars you can at a time. If you even double your batch size, you cut your labor charges and drop the production price per bar drastically! Imagine if you made several hundred or even thousand bars at a time?


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I had a friend send me a mass email that was a FWD of that description from the mercola site. I sat there and read it and sorta thought "what in the heck"...thicken slowly? Keep warm for 3 days... Huh. =) It just sounded like a lot of fluff. I almost posted it on here as well. Funny.


----------

